# I don't see Ricotti Mallets on my Kontakt - (sorry for easy lame question lol)



## bleupalmtree (Jan 14, 2022)

On Spitfire Audio app it shows up but when I go to my Kontakt it's not showing up.


Usually after adding serial number on Native Access it goes straight to my Kontakt but when I got email from Spitfire it says you do not need a serial number. Just install on Spitfire app (which I did). I also have full version of Kontakt which I had to buy as well. All just to get the glockenspiel LMFAO. Thank God for Crossgrade (thanks to a member on here named Sarah who helped tell me about crossgrade a few months back).


I thought about adding serial number right now but when I go to that email I got from Spitfire for Ricotti Mallets it's not there. It just says,
"NB: THIS PRODUCT DOES NOT REQUIRE A SERIAL NUMBER."

It's not in the "not installed" section on Native Access either


Again I know this seems like a basic easy question so forgive me if I'm wasting your time.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jan 14, 2022)

Is that one that requires Full Kontakt? (I think that it is.) If so, you have to access it through the Files menu.


----------



## dade (Jan 14, 2022)

Hello,

those libraries that do not require a serial number are not going through the classic Native Access process, they are libraries meant to be used with the "Full" version of Kontakt.

You will not find it in the list of your libraries, but in the menu after, *Files*.





You will have to browse your disk to find the kontakt instruments you're searching for


----------



## bleupalmtree (Jan 14, 2022)

Wow! You guys are awesome!

Thank you so much!

Never knew that about full kontakt, it's good to know for the future.

Again thank you both!


----------



## Tralen (Jan 14, 2022)

Just to elaborate, to get their libraries to show up on the "Libraries" tab (and be available for Kontakt Player) developers have to send their libraries to Native Instruments for special encoding and have to pay a fee.

That is why smaller developers only publish their libraries for Full Kontakt and are relegated to the "Files" tab (not the case with Spitfire though).


----------

